# ADVICE Scott Speedster or Lappiere?



## alincrys (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello good folks! This is my first post here, and I seek your infinite wisdom. 








Anyway, after racing mountain bikes for quite some years now, I've decided to try out something new, so I'm looking to buy my first second hand roadbike. I've been looking at two particular bikes. 

This Lappiere and
This Scott Speedster

I hope you don't mind the links but It's a local SH bike site.
A little translated rundown on the two bikes

_*The Lappiere
*Aproximate price $620
Frame size 55 
ergopowere 2x9 Campagnolo Veloce 
Campagnolo Veloce brakes
Front derailleur Campagnolo Veloce 
Rear derailleur Campagnolo Chorus
front wheel 16 spoke shimano 
rear wheel 20 spoke shimano 
Ritchie saddle pipe
Columbus carbon fork

*The Scott Speedster
*About 680$
SCOTT SPEEDSTER S30 size M frame
SCOTT CARBON fork
TRUVATIV 34/50 compact drivetrain
Truvativ pedal assembly

SHIMANO 105 R derailleur
SHIMANO TIAGRA F derailleur
SHIMANO TIAGRA brake levers
SHIMANO TIAGRA shifter levers
SHIMANO TIAGRA sprockets
SHIMANO TIAGRA chain
CONTINENTAL ULTRA SPORT tyres
ALEX RIMS wheels with shimano hubs

Arey they worth the price? Should I be looking somewhere else?

Regarding the sizes.. I'm 1.86m, 70kg, 18 years old with long legs and arms, or reach and am particulary fit.

Also, I would very much appreciate if you could carefully inspect the pictures for hidden damage or wear, I'm really a noob in road bikes, so I couldn't tell. 








click the links for pictures. 

Thank you!_


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

alincrys said:


> Hello good folks! This is my first post here, and I seek your infinite wisdom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can tell you that the 2013 Speedster 20 is a great bike. That's what I ride and it is very solid for a first road bike. I don't know what year that 30 is, but the differences between the 20 and 30 aren't huge. You get the 105 derailleur which is the biggest thing and still get the Carbon fork, which reduces the vibrations you'll feel. 

I'd check them both out in person and go with that fits you better assuming they are both in good condition.

I have no idea about the other bike.


----------



## alincrys (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey, a little update. What do you think of this bike particulary?Infinity Alphe D'Huez race pro - Anunturi biciclete second hand - Bazar DirtBike


----------

